# [Solved] Issue with amdgpu powerplay

## The_Document

Dmesg is spamming issues about amdgpu powerplay here is relavent portion from dmesg:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/UVQbD1PHqR0ZgKh5N6QK/

Whole dmesg:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/UDruu4qh2umJ6JkqwZ4r/

Kernel-config

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/O137tEncyq3h9X4oqaJu/

make.conf:

http://dpaste.com/1RZ6VPNLast edited by The_Document on Sun Feb 11, 2018 3:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PrSo

Sure, but please could you tell us what is yours hardware, and see if amd people are working on the solution:

https://cgit.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/linux/log/?h=drm-next-4.17-wip&qt=grep&q=powerplay.

----------

## The_Document

 *PrSo wrote:*   

> Sure, but please could you tell us what is yours hardware, and see if amd people are working on the solution:
> 
> https://cgit.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/linux/log/?h=drm-next-4.17-wip&qt=grep&q=powerplay.

 

Including lspci -vv:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/R7tIzjgjTO6OIORbrTKP/

Perhaps I need a newer kernel? I booted to ubuntus livecd and amdgpu powerplay initialized just fine but it did print min_core_set_clock not set also.

----------

## PrSo

 *The_Document wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perhaps I need a newer kernel? I booted to ubuntus livecd and amdgpu powerplay initialized just fine but it did print min_core_set_clock not set also.

 

Since you are using 4.9.76 (as from dmesg) I suppose so. 

Not all futures are backported to earlier kernels, most of them are bugfixes. 

If you cant/wont to change anything in your setup you could first try a SysRescueCD just to be sure. (I think there is 4.14 as for now).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

The_Document,

Try the 4.15 kernel.  There is a new amdgpu driver there.

----------

## The_Document

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> The_Document,
> 
> Try the 4.15 kernel.  There is a new amdgpu driver there.

 

I added gentoo-sources to package.accept_keywords rebuilt and much less spam about amdgpu powerplay, issue resolved.

----------

